# Aquatek Regulator?



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone used or is currently using this regulator? 
Local fella has given me the chance to buy a used one for about $40.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUATEK-CO2-Reg...FREE-GIFT-/330458567229?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0

Input/Opinions?

Thanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Z400,

They are available new, with solenoid, bubble counter, check valve, and it looks like a needle valve on Ebay for $75 shipped. Are you getting all the "extras" or just the regulator.


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

I use the full enchilada on one of my nano planted tanks. It's okay for an entry level regulator. I don't care for the needle valve, it feels imprecise to and touchy to me and realizing only after seeing it in person that it has a fixed working pressure is a turn off for me.

I don't dislike it, but I won't get another one either.


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

So, either of you guys recommend this for me or no? 
I will be a beginner Co2 user once i get up and running, but i
dont want something thats going to eventually limit me to what
i can do. 


Thanks for your time

-Sean


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Sean,

I guess it depends upon what you plans are for the future, doesn't it? It is an acceptable entry level system.


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

I have to agree. It's not bad, the price is right.

Now, if you're willing to spend a bit more, we know someone that sells a range of some pretty awesome ones.


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah im already a frequent visitor to that site


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

I all so like his products.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I am using one of these regulators.
I purchased one on ebay, because the Milwaukee one I owned went bad after 3-4yrs.

If this is a first time high tech tank, its a great starter regulator. It rather easy to set up, and works for my application.

However, I have read that if you want one that will last "forever", check out this thread.
http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/6470-Dual-Stage-Regulators


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

i use milwaikee and like it. $90 shipped.


----------



## jedishrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

They are great if you have unruly children who like to put their fingers on things . Fixed working pressure prevents those sorts of accidents, and if you get a nicer NV for it(I used an NV-55), the higher working pressure is totally manageable. The solenoid that came with mine stayed icy cool as well, which was a plus. No one likes to be able to fry eggs on their solenoid(clippard).


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

So some good input for the Aquatek stuff. 

Looking at the Aquatek with 6 way splitter for around $110 shipped.


----------

